# Choosing between new Deeluxe boots



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got the 3 pairs of Deeluxe boots: XVe, Spark Summit, and Spark XV. The idea is to choose one pair out of the 3 and send back 2 others. I'll be using them for splitting/touring. But I also suspect they'll become my everyday freeride boots if I like them well enough. 

Even though I'm women's size 6.5 all 3 pairs seem to fit well my short but seriously wide feet. I also don't feel any calf biting so potentially I can use any model, none jumps out at me as an unwearable option and none have any particular immediate drawbacks I can discern just walking around the room.

But here's a question to anyone who's familiar with these boot options. I feel like I don't especially need the stiffest flex so the most logical thing would be to go with XVe model, especially that I like how tightly it fits to Spark baseplates and how low profile and high quality it feels. But even though it is marked as a medium flex it feels distinctly stiff to me. Definitely as stiff as the other 2 models if not stiffer. What gives? At this point I'm wondering if it's just me and my puny chicken female ankles that don't let me tell the difference or there _is_ not that much of a flex difference? I'm kinda suspecting it's the latter. 

Anyway, thoughts?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't help with the decision, I only know the Spark XV, my main freeride/touring boot since 3 years; overall they held up very nicely, only weak point are the little plastic lace stoppers. I broke two of them. I'd recommend to get a replacement kit; one still can lace them without the stopper with a bit tweaking, but it's more handy to replace them.

If you don't get answers here, try your luck at splitboard.com; there are some serious hiking/touring boot enthusiasts.
Or write Deeluxe directly. It's a small company with helpful customers service. They have sent me replacement stoppers and also back-up laces (I like to have everything backed-up on our trips ) w/o discussion.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Can't help with the decision, I only know the Spark XV, my main freeride/touring boot since 3 years; overall they held up very nicely, only weak point are the little plastic lace stoppers. I broke two of them. I'd recommend to get a replacement kit; one still can lace them without the stopper with a bit tweaking, but it's more handy to replace them.
> 
> If you don't get answers here, try your luck at splitboard.com; there are some serious hiking/touring boot enthusiasts.
> Or write Deeluxe directly. It's a small company with helpful customers service. They have sent me replacement stoppers and also back-up laces (I like to have everything backed-up on our trips ) w/o discussion.


Yeah, the first thing I did was contact Deeluxe and their answer boiled down to something like "umm, the XVe is supposed to be softer... we think..." I mean we talked at length, much of it was about techincalities of the specific foot motions as they pertain to splitting and boot construction, which was pretty informative by the way. But they mention they don't have any of the feedback like mine. On the other hand not many people want to drop over a thou on 3 pairs of boots at a time to try them on in the comfort of their living room so they just simply may not be comparing all models at the same time and not getting this subtlety of differences like I'm doing. 

Good call on back-ups. Thanks. It always slips my mind. BTW, love speedlaces. I might be one of those anachronisms who could never find BOAs that felt right. But then again, I'm one of those anachronisms that ride with my boots practically unlaced so...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... have you compared the flex strapped into the bindings? Little differences in how tight you've tightened the ancle part (which makes the boot feel stiffer the tighter) may be leveled out when steapped in and you may feel a more pronounced difference between the models? 

BTW: Which liner did you get? The PF will pack out quite a bit. I could have gone half a size smaller after half a season.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Hmmm... have you compared the flex strapped into the bindings? Little differences in how tight you've tightened the ancle part (which makes the boot feel stiffer the tighter) may be leveled out when steapped in and you may feel a more pronounced difference between the models?
> 
> BTW: Which liner did you get? The PF will pack out quite a bit. I could have gone half a size smaller after half a season.


Yes, I did. Just being strapped in I can't really tell much of a difference. The liners are PFs and they came with boots. I can't order a different size or model, there aren't many dealers that carry them in US and even fewer have my size at all. 

I think I'm going to go with XVe, even if they are stiffer than I would have liked. Pretty much sold on the quality of the boot and the fit to Sparks. Going to be my New Year's present to myself.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the XVe is quite a nice boots. I have the ID.6.2 pf and I thought they are pretty stiff already. I think the spark xv and XVe will do the job. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

kiyamizio said:


> I think the XVe is quite a nice boots. I have the ID.6.2 pf and I thought they are pretty stiff already. I think the spark xv and XVe will do the job.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


I agree with you. I thought XVe might be a tad too stiff but it's nothing I can't deal with and from what I got out of the discussion with Deeluxe support they should soften up once in use. They should be up for the job just fine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Going to be my New Year's present to myself.


Those are the nice treaties!

Oh... wait... one is supposed to present oneself for New Year...? Oh wait! I sure find something I _need_. Thanks for the hint


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Those are the nice treaties!
> 
> Oh... wait... one is supposed to present oneself for New Year...? Oh wait! I sure find something I _need_. Thanks for the hint


There's *always* a holiday to treat yourself. Hell, my hub uses random car model releases and Apple software upgrade announcements as excuses to get himself new bike gear. I'm not that shameless just yet but I think New Years absolutely qualifies as a Christmas 2.0 or a birthday or something. Totally legit in justifying giving yourself selfish expensive gifts you'd never get otherwise.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> There's *always* a holiday to treat yourself. Hell, my hub uses random car model releases and Apple software upgrade announcements as excuses to get himself new bike gear. I'm not that shameless just yet but I think New Years absolutely qualifies as a Christmas 2.0 or a birthday or something. Totally legit in justifying giving yourself selfish expensive gifts you'd never get otherwise.


Lol. Every year when a new Flag stands at the door, hubby - aghast - means "why yet _another_ one?!?" And since I don't want to bore him with my mind bugging search for _perfection_, I play the girl's card and say "oh, this year's had the sweeter color" to justify :laugh:. Next year I'll happily use the "because it's New Year" line .


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Are Deeluxe boots known to be wider? Like EEE?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Are Deeluxe boots known to be wider? Like EEE?


The models I sampled did not feel like EEE. My foot might be wide for a woman but I'm probably falling within normal ranges of men's width. The boots felt nice and snug to me. That's not to say that some of their other models might be wider but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Are Deeluxe boots known to be wider? Like EEE?


I'm using an ID 6.2. When I bought them, I asked for wider boots in the shop and that's what they suggested. (My feet are between EEE and EEEE) They were a *bit* wider than the other models I tried on, but after 90 days my feet still hurt on the sides, so I'm pretty sure they are more suitable for people with normal feet.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

My shop says deeluxe are a few millimeters wider than average if you have more than average wide feet try thirty two boots

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and experiences. Was looking for a new brand of boots just for variety but I guess I'll stick to DC since they fit me.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

grandpalacko said:


> I'm using an ID 6.2. When I bought them, I asked for wider boots in the shop and that's what they suggested. (My feet are between EEE and EEEE) They were a *bit* wider than the other models I tried on, but after 90 days my feet still hurt on the sides, so I'm pretty sure they are more suitable for people with normal feet.


For you Burton Ruler wide is the only choice and maybe Adidas models.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

unsuspected said:


> For you Burton Ruler wide is the only choice and maybe Adidas models.


I know, already bought the Superstar for this season, but haven't tried it yet on snow. Still shredding the Deeluxe (got used to it too much). The adidas boots are definitely wide! I also have the Ruler Wides, but those are still not wide enough.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

oppps wrong reply to the wrong thread.................


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> ... Totally legit in justifying giving yourself selfish expensive gifts you'd never get otherwise.


Whoops, I just saw _how_ big the treaty is :laugh: That XVe is significantly more expensive than the XV... I'm thinking of getting one of them late in the season if I find one in my sitz (this time _really_ my size and not too big) on sale.

How do the models compare in sole stiffness? Do all three are stiff enough for crampons? I had the impression that last year's XV got a softer sole than the year before. 

The colors can trick ones eyes... are they all equally beefy or is the XVe slimmer?

I like the cover the XVe has for the lower foot; that's the spot where my laces soon will break - from the abrasion of crampons - and I'm not looking forward to the fumble replacing thrm :dry: 

Do you feel an obvious weight difference?

XVe has a Boa for the ancle laces, and two _separated_ speed laces for upper and lower boot? (XV still combines separated lacing of upper n lower boot into one stopper?)

Any other clear advantage the XVe offers which justifies it's quite high price?


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I think Deeluxe need more love I see them not enough on the mountain and its such a good boot for its price. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> How do the models compare in sole stiffness? Do all three are stiff enough for crampons? I had the impression that last year's XV got a softer sole than the year before.
> 
> The colors can trick ones eyes... are they all equally beefy or is the XVe slimmer?
> 
> ...


So, finally got around to answering your questions...

I did not get any difference in sole stiffness in those 3. Whatever differences in stiffness (or was supposed to be) is in the shaft and the heel, but the soles on all of them felt quite similar to me both in terms of flex and support. As did the shafts, like I mentioned before even though they weren't marketed as similarly flexed. I can't say anything about the previous models of the boots and the possible design changes they might have undergone in recent years since this is my first experience with Deeluxe brand but as to the crampon stiffness I think it's sufficient enough for something that's not a dedicated pro mountaneering boot. I've put crampons on light hiking boots before and splitted exclusively in my Burotn Supremes for the past 3 years. These ain't that. 

Is XVe slimmer? No. Not really. I got XVe in size 25 and Sparks in 25.5 so one was just slightly bigger than the other. But even accounting for the difference in size I still think they both are equally bulky, especially through the shaft. The soles fit well to Spark baseplates though, much more snugly than my Burton boots. I know these models slimmed down from the older version and got lighter by about 200g so you might find quite the difference between your old pair and the new one but between the two I don't see it.

Yes, the XVe has the zipper on the side of the instep where the crampons rub against the laces and it's a big improvement. I got the first hand experience with this when the crampons started eating into my laces on our Sainte Foy splitboarding trip 2 years ago and I had no replacements with me. It remains to be seen how the zipper is going to hold up to the eventual abrasion though (it also feels like the buckle would naturally slide either above or below the zipper but again have to see what happens in action). 

No significant difference in weight, at least I didn't feel any. The biggest difference between the XVe and Spark XV (that I think ultimately accounts for the price hike in XVe) is the addition of the third lacing zone that controls the heel. It's that micro-BOA adjustment that pushes the heel down in place. Nifty thing. I still need J bars because the boot is a size and a half bigger like any other boot I ride. Sparks got 2 speedlacing zones: one for the lower forefoot across the instep and one for the shaft. 

The strap in the back of the calf in XVe is extendable to a little higher degree than in Sparks which lets you make a longer stride. I also felt like seaming in XVe was sturdier than that of Sparks. Both models feel like nice, high quality stuff, XVe just felt a little more so. 

That's about as much as I can say without testing the boots in action so just my first impression, really.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks a ton! Gonna look out for late seadon sales in the hope that my rather small size doesn't sell out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> That's about as much as I can say without testing the boots in action so just my first impression, really.


You probably have tested the boot thoroughly on your South Tyrol trip? What'syour impression?

My XV are done. As much as I want them to still hold up to avoid buying new ones, they're done. Each day I've wet feet cos they leak and since I've been dumb enough to forget to move 'em away after drying in front of a fireplace the liner shrunk by abt two sizes and squeeze the hell out of my feet now, eek. 

Had you looked at the 32 JJ boots as well? My local shop had them - only in big sizes, of course - and they looked actually nice as well, similar to the XV with decent fwd lean, gaitor over the laces and crampon fitting BC suitable vibram soles... and they would come in small sizes. Intrigued to pre-order a pair in the shop in my size to have a boot to compare to the XV. I've no experience with 32 tho... did you check them out?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> You probably have tested the boot thoroughly on your South Tyrol trip? What'syour impression?
> 
> My XV are done. As much as I want them to still hold up to avoid buying new ones, they're done. Each day I've wet feet cos they leak and since I've been dumb enough to forget to move 'em away after drying in front of a fireplace the liner shrunk by abt two sizes and squeeze the hell out of my feet now, eek.
> 
> Had you looked at the 32 JJ boots as well? My local shop had them - only in big sizes, of course - and they looked actually nice as well, similar to the XV with decent fwd lean, gaitor over the laces and crampon fitting BC suitable vibram soles... and they would come in small sizes. Intrigued to pre-order a pair in the shop in my size to have a boot to compare to the XV. I've no experience with 32 tho... did you check them out?


Oh yeah, because there was so much climbing this time I was wondering how the boots would withstand the crampon buckle rub. Well, they did. Somewhat. The buckle does fall above the instep zipper and worries the lacing a bit. I was aware of that and it's the kind of anxiety you don't need out there (nothing like checking your crampon straps while abseiling ice walls). 

This was also the first time in the season I encountered some slushy snow down in the valleys and heavier wet layers on open sunny surfaces later in the trip. Nothing like being in the poring rain of course. Anyway, the boots have this weatherproofing bit on top of the toes which I think helps. I haven't gotten them wet. I also think this model has a gater but not sure if any shop in the States carries them. 

In conclusion, definitely the best touring soft boots the money can buy for a tiny footed person like me. And here's where I should jump to JJ 32s and say that I held them in my hands and probably would have tried them, given a chance but they don't come in my size or even close to my size, so kind of out of the question for me. Other than that the boot feels very well made, although I'm not a fan of the way they engineered the back strap (it just kind of falls back from a fixed point instead of pulling out like in Deeluxes, seems like it's still going to bite into the lower leg if you make a wider step). So yeah, if you find them in your size go for it. 

I've been mulling the idea of getting AT boots for ascents but the extra weight is just not worth it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster,

Do you have the crampons on your soft boots that just have a strap ?

If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> Noreaster,
> 
> Do you have the crampons on your soft boots that just have a strap ?
> 
> If so, what do you think of them?


Yes, I have flexed carbon steel and semi-rigid chromolly steel strap-on crampons. I think those are the only types of crampons you can put on snowboarding boots without really damaging them because they don't have the steel cables that go over the toe and heel part of the boot and rub it into oblivion. 

But for that same reason they are also has the least amount of precision fitness. You get some give between your boot and a crampon. If you haven't done any ice climbing and are not familiar with mixed type crampon that fits to a stiff sole boot you wouldn't know the difference, but if you are it will take you some time to adjust. 

Other than that putting them on and taking them off is a breeze even with your mittens on once you've done it a few times. The stap lock holds well on my Grivels. The only thing is that, as mentioned above, the buckle lays right on top or close to the laces on the instep and because there is always this minimal amount of movement between the strap and the boot eventually the laces get abraded there. 

Also, if you don't have any now and are thinking about getting them, don't get aluminum ones. The teeth would get blunted on the rocks quickly. I prefer chromolly steel over carbon steel myself, I think it withstands abuse better.

Edit: ehh... I'm an idiot, I meant stainless steel, not carbon. Jumping between answering forum posts and work email apparently doesn't do wonders for my concentration.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Yes, I have flexed carbon steel and semi-rigid chromolly steel strap-on crampons. I think those are the only types of crampons you can put on snowboarding boots without really damaging them because they don't have the steel cables that go over the toe and heel part of the boot and rub it into oblivion.
> 
> But for that same reason they are also has the least amount of precision fitness. You get some give between your boot and a crampon. If you haven't done any ice climbing and are not familiar with mixed type crampon that fits to a stiff sole boot you wouldn't know the difference, but if you are it will take you some time to adjust.
> 
> ...


I actually do have some now, they are steel, probably considered "entry level" ?

Contact Crampon - Black Diamond Climbing Gear

I've used them twice and was on my first long (about 3K feet) snowclimb yesterday and they seemed to work OK. There was some sloppiness, but this was expected. I don't think it as important since it wasn't ice climbing. I've only ice climbed twice and that was on borrowed equipment. I think ski boots and the type that actually have the flip bails. 

My only pet peeve with the ones I have now is the loose strap flapping around after I cinch it down. I tuck it in and tie it off, but it always comes loose.

I have ice climbed enough to know that it's something that I probably will never get into. It's not really for me (2 times was enough). I can see how aluminum would get worn on rocks. I definitely ran into that yesterday.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> My only pet peeve with the ones I have now is the loose strap flapping around after I cinch it down. I tuck it in and tie it off, but it always comes loose.


I'd say it's small potatoes as far as crampon fit and usefulness go. Technically nothing below 60 degrees is considered ice climbing, just straight up mountaineering, and for that any type of strap-on crampon is just fine as long as teeth aren't aluminum.


----------

